# What numbers to put on NY Stamp?



## apex_predetor (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got my PE. Looking to order a stamp, but I am a bit confused as to what numbers to put on the stap. The NYS Law just states to put your license number on there, but there is an 8 digit number (with the 16 in front), or just the following 6 numbers?


----------



## apex_predetor (Dec 30, 2012)

Anybody know where to get the stamp we must have that states "... it is a violation of this law for any person to alter any document that bears the seal of a professional engineer, unless the person is acting under the direction of a licensed professional engineer..."


----------



## anxiouspetaker (Jan 3, 2013)

apex_predetor said:


> Just got my PE. Looking to order a stamp, but I am a bit confused as to what numbers to put on the stap. The NYS Law just states to put your license number on there, but there is an 8 digit number (with the 16 in front), or just the following 6 numbers?


Congrats!

from what I have seen other PEs do, the number typically starts with an 0


----------



## CU07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I never ordered a stamp but my boss' leaves off the 16. As far as I know we don't have a stamp with that warning - we just type it on all our drawings that require a seal.


----------

